# en casa (de) / a casa (de)



## Vilaplana

Hola,
muchas veces me lío al decir las diferentes versiones de la palabra "casa".
¿Es correctamente decir?

- Ich bin/bleibe *zu* Hause (implica en la casa de la persona que habla)
- Ich bin/wohne *bei *meinem Vater (implica en la casa de alguien que no es la tuya)
- Ich fahre *zu* meinen Eltern (implica movimiento a casa de alguien que no es la tuya)
- Er fährt* nach* Hause (implica que se va a su casa)
¿Hay más formas de decirlo?
Gracias,
Neus


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola:

Pues entiendo que, básicamente, lo que te interesa es cómo se dice "*a* casa (de)" y "*en *casa (de)" en alemán, ¿no?





Vilaplana said:


> - Ich bin/bleibe *zu* Hause (implica en la casa de la persona que habla)
> - Ich bin/wohne *bei *meinem Vater (implica en la casa de alguien que no es la tuya)
> - Ich fahre *zu* meinen Eltern (implica movimiento a casa de alguien que no es la tuya)
> - Er fährt* nach* Hause (implica que se va a su casa)





> ¿Hay más formas de decirlo?


También podés decir cosas como "Ich bin/wir sind gerade *bei mir*" y "Ihr könnt morgen Abend gerne *zu uns* kommen". (por ejemplo hablando por teléfono); es decir, no es necesario añadir "zu Hause" o "nach Hause", respectivamente.


----------



## Vilaplana

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.
¿Se podría decir entonces "Er fährt/geht zu ihm", o es mejor decir: "Er fährt/geht nach Hause"?
Danke


----------



## Vilaplana

Se me ha olvidad una última questión:
"Er bleibt zu mir", ¿es más corrrecto decir, "Er bleibt bei mir?


----------



## Sidjanga

_Er fährt/geht zu *ihm*_. = zu jemand anderem (a casa de otro, no el suyo) 

_Er fährt/geht nach Hause._ = zu sich nach Hause (a su propia casa)

En el segundo caso, podrías decir también _

Er fährt zu *sich.*_ 

sobre todo para dejar claro que va a su propia casa y no la de otra persona.
Nota que, a diferencia de la primera frase, aquí hay que usar el pronombre reflexivo.


_*Er bleibt zu mir._ no tiene sentido. "zu" claramente expresa una dirección acá, y es no encaja con el verbo _bleiben _(quedarse en un lugar).

_Er bleibt bei mir_.


----------



## Vilaplana

Vielen Dank!
Neus


----------



## GNK

Sidjanga said:


> _Er fährt/geht nach Hause._ = zu sich nach Hause (a su propia casa)
> 
> ..., podrías decir también
> 
> _Er fährt zu *sich.*_


 
Sidjanga,
die Antwort "Er fährt zu sich" bringt mich zum Grübeln. Beim Lesen kam mir der Satz mit "sich" am Ende unvollständig / unidiomatisch  vor; ich dachte mir spontan, dass ich wahrscheinlich "Er fährt zu sich nach Hause" sagen würde. 

Saludos a las dos


----------



## Sidjanga

GNK said:


> Beim Lesen kam mir der Satz mit "sich" am Ende unvollständig / unidiomatisch  vor; ich dachte mir spontan, dass ich wahrscheinlich "Er fährt zu sich nach Hause" sagen würde.


Besser klingt es oft wahrscheinlich schon mit _nach Hause_, aber unvollständig finde ich den Satz auch ohne wirklich nicht. Es kommt ja auch auf den Kontext an. Und oft sagt man ja noch was dazu, z.B. _Ich fahre *noch kurz* zu mir_. _
Gehen wir zu dir?_ 
Bei den anderen Pronomen ist es schon üblicher als bei _sich_, das stimmt. Ich würde den Satz aber auch mit _sich _am Ende durchaus sagen.


----------



## Alemanita

Podríamos agregar que en muchas partes del mundo germanoparlante también se usa la palabra 'heim' para la casa propia de uno.

Er fährt heim = Er fährt nach Hause. (a su propia casa)
Er ist *da*heim = Er ist zu Hause.(en su propia casa)


----------



## Vilaplana

¡Qué curioso! no conocía estas expresiones.
Saludos y gracias.


----------

